# Urgent help needed, EEA family visa refusal.



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Dear friends, Please i am in desperate need of your help. I apply for an EEA visa as a non eea family member in the British Embassy in Romania. When i did the application i sent the following documents;
1. copy of her national passport and a copy of her national ID card legalised
2. original copy of our marriage certificate
3. a letter from her declaring that i will be joining her in the UK
4. Our joined bank account
5. my passport and picture
6. previous passport
7. our house contract in romania (our property)
8. my resident permit
and now she sent me copies scanned copies of the the following documents from UK;
1. Work placement offer
2. employment confirmation from employer
3. enrolment confirmation from school for her NVQ program
4. her residence document, yellow card
5. criminal record obtained in UK
6. Her housing contract.
After more than one month of waiting i got a refusal on the grounds of marriage of convinence, it says " Photos taken on your wedding date show that you have met the EEA national but are indicative of a geniune relationship with history and substance. There is no supporting information before me to show that you are, and have been, maintaining regular contact or that you have visited each other in mutually agreed destinations, for example. A subsisting relationship would involve regular visits and regular contact. For the reasons outlined above i am satisfied that your are a party to a marriage of convenience"
When i got to the embassy, i gave the lady some other documents, like emails, joined phone contract, house contract but she refused taking any other document from me saying what i gave is enough. I must say here that when i got married with my wife, the immigration had to take some time to study the file before issuing me with a family member resident card, unfortunately, before issuing me this resident card, my passport has already expired, i had to make a new one before travelling anywhere. The date of when i made my passport is on the passport, how could they say no visits, how can i visit without a valid passport.
What i would like to know is this, my wife just had some 3 days off from work and came to visit me, since she is in so much pain about that decision, and would like us to travel together back. WHAT ARE THE PRONS AND CONS of that kind of a situation. Please i need your urgent advise dear friends.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


mbanu said:


> Dear friends, Please i am in desperate need of your help. I apply for an EEA visa as a non eea family member in the British Embassy in Romania. When i did the application i sent the following documents;
> 1. copy of her national passport and a copy of her national ID card legalised
> 2. original copy of our marriage certificate
> 3. a letter from her declaring that i will be joining her in the UK
> ...


Based on the list of supporting documents you submitted, I'm afraid ECO made a mistake or maybe whilst completing the EEA - Family Permit form, you weren't clear enough and gave the impression of having a marriage of convenience.

If your marriage is genuine, reapply and include evidence showing that you maintain regular contact with your wife. Ask your wife to mention on the cover letter that on the first application, the person at the Embassy wouldn't accept more supporting documents. 

Keep in mind that no Airline carrier will let you board any aircraft, as you need a visa to enter the UK.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

you are right my dear friend Amino,
But i do not understand with this situation, maybe because i am just angry with every way the treated my application, is that, i have talked with many embassies in Romania, and they told me i do not need a visa when travelling with my EEA partner. That is why i was thinking of to the use the EU law at the UK port of entry in one of this countries when travelling with my wife. To the best of my understanding, there is a UK port of entry in France or where ever. I would want to explain things my self with my wife present for a port entry stamp (code A1) or the UK no more applying that rule any longer.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


mbanu said:


> you are right my dear friend Amino,
> But i do not understand with this situation, maybe because i am just angry with every way the treated my application, is that, i have talked with many embassies in Romania, and they told me i do not need a visa when travelling with my EEA partner. That is why i was thinking of to the use the EU law at the UK port of entry in one of this countries when travelling with my wife. To the best of my understanding, there is a UK port of entry in France or where ever. I would want to explain things my self with my wife present for a port entry stamp (code A1) or the UK no more applying that rule any longer.


You should be allow to board any aircraft and fly anywhere within the Union with your *EU SPOUSE*, any unmarried partnership -unless a Residence Card has been issued, and still- is subject to local immigration rules. In theory, that's what directive 2004/38/ec indicates; however, some employees of those airlines are not familiar with it.

The UK still honours and allows non-EU nationals to apply for the CODE 1A stamp at Port of Entry. If that's what you would like to do, make sure you bring as much supporting documents as you can and upon arrival at POE, *YOUR WIFE* should request to talk to a Senior Immigration Supervisor. Everybody needs to remain calm and relax, your wife needs to do the talking and the explaining. What you have to say, might and will be considered irrelevant.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## krissza (May 30, 2013)

how long does an eea family member needs to work before his or her non eea family joins them?
thanks
kriss


----------



## judith0008 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Helo*

pls can you tell us if you ever made it to the UK ....or you apply again ?


----------

